# Anyone else frustrated with the weather?



## hockeyman474 (Feb 11, 2015)

I applied and got public land opening week. I work full time from 730am-430pm so I can only scout at night and wait for the weekend. 

Is anyone else unlucky like this with the timing AND the crap weather Michigan is providing? I won't be able to get in a morning until Friday or Saturday when the weather is finally supposed to be better but dang this sucks for my first year hunting turkey... :rant:


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

yes. Birds are very quiet once they hit the ground and the hens are not very responsive either. Tough hunting up north right now!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

It is April


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Definitely :lol:
I was scouting last Saturday morning and could have killed a half dozen birds.
Monday morning was a whole different ballgame..windy, rainy, quiet birds made tough hunting.
I saw birds, but not close enough to shoot.
Hopefully the weekend will be a little better.
The forecast is better anyway


----------



## turk877 (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes Michigan's wait 5 minutes weather...Yesterday the rain snow stopped the sun popped out for an hour and a guy from town went out and got a bird. Right time right place. I Heard two half hearted gobbles this morning it sounded like they were hitting the snooze for a while.


----------



## hockeyman474 (Feb 11, 2015)

brushbuster said:


> It is April


Yes it is but it's also 16 degrees below average as a high today.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I heard a good amount of roost gobbling this morning before heading to work. I'm in no hurry, I want them fired up and talking to me.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

hockeyman474 said:


> I won't be able to get in a morning until Friday or Saturday when the weather is finally supposed to be better but dang this sucks for my first year hunting turkey... :rant:


I won't be out for the first time until Friday morning as well. IMO, the way the weather looks, it will actually help us since it looks like Friday may be the first day with favorable turkey hunting weather. The wind, rain and cold is supposed to end Thursday.


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Nope 








Birds were talking non stop yesterday. Report from some friends today that birds are still moving. I enjoy turkey hunting when it's warm much more but the birds don't get to go inside when it's nasty. They gotta eat and they gotta sleep.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Nope! Brought a Bird to a gun Monday, another one died yesterday. Gobbling their heads off this morning as well. 









No matter the weather, all day long Turkeys are being Turkeys in the woods. 

Good luck! Hope you fill that Tag!


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Just so we are all on the same page...southern Mich is quite different than Northern LP when it comes to weather this week...unless its 32 degrees windy, and snowing down in SLP, birds DO react quite different due to weather conditions. Especially when they are in winter conditions!!

Plus, I want my birds to react and communicate, I could careless to intercept them and shoot, wait them out in a blind and shoot, sneak up on them and shoot. Love turkey hunting...could careless if I kill one...reacting with the birds is the hunt to me. To each their own. 

Plus there are much less birds this year, IMO. This 3rd open hunt is for the birds...excuse the pun!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Opening day was real windy and rainy. 3" of snow over night snow. I'm glad it didn't snow a foot.


----------



## fishon!!00 (Apr 2, 2005)

This morning it was 33 degrees snowing and breezy but the birds were vocal and came in on a string


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

hockeyman474 said:


> Yes it is but it's also 16 degrees below average as a high today.


 I had some nice gobbler and hen talking action on monday. A wet cold windy miserable early spring day


----------



## hockeyman474 (Feb 11, 2015)

roo said:


> Nope
> View attachment 77993
> 
> 
> Birds were talking non stop yesterday. Report from some friends today that birds are still moving. I enjoy turkey hunting when it's warm much more but the birds don't get to go inside when it's nasty. They gotta eat and they gotta sleep.


Yes I have seen them moving since Monday, saw 15 from 6-7 on Monday but private land and only 2 on public but got pushed from a fox. No responding to calls even with them within 15 yards of my car off the road.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

hockeyman474 said:


> Yes I have seen them moving since Monday, saw 15 from 6-7 on Monday but private land and only 2 on public but got pushed from a fox. No responding to calls even with them within 15 yards of my car off the road.


 Just keep after it hockeyman.


----------



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

and that's exactly why we go for hunt 234.3 or 4 weekends to hunt,warmer weather,might find some morels,hens on the nest.only down side is birds might be a little smarter.have been going for this hunt since it was available.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

hockeyman474 said:


> No responding to calls even with them within 15 yards of my car off the road.


Teaching birds to be call shy is only good for the birds.


----------



## hockeyman474 (Feb 11, 2015)

FREEPOP said:


> Teaching birds to be call shy is only good for the birds.


That was on a buddy's private small acreage. We won't be hunting there and they killed those birds yesterday morning.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

beer/nuts, 

Who said anything about sneaking, ambushing, or tent hunting?

And this morning was 33 degrees, 24mph wind with snow squalls here. Not very Spring-like. 

Turkeys still being Turkeys.


----------

